# Park pictures + Some others!



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Park pictures from yesterday, taking advantage of the gorgeous weather we had!



















I had his crack.. aka a ball LOL:














































He has seriously blossomed since starting raw.. it's amazing how much better he looks!




























..more..


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

And some candid ones from a few days ago..


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

They are all such beautiful dogs! 

I really love Wilson. So much personality!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!


Thank you!



Sprocket said:


> They are all such beautiful dogs!
> 
> I really love Wilson. So much personality!


Thanks  Yes, he is quite the character when he wants to be!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, your pictures are amazing!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Wow, your pictures are amazing!


Thank you!


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome pictures,they are really beautiful,you must have one heck of a camera.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

cupybear said:


> Awesome pictures,they are really beautiful,you must have one heck of a camera.


Thanks! It's not just the camera that does all of the work


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Love your pics.. wish I could take ones as good as that! I tried to learn and got a bit better.. but it's so way above my head LOL. At least I'm into manual now and not auto.

I agree, Wilson is adorable. Are all the dogs on raw now?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes great pictures. I'm still on auto but not sure my camera would do any better on manual. Oh well I still like it but just need to get another one. I love the one of Wilson upside down.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Love your pics.. wish I could take ones as good as that! I tried to learn and got a bit better.. but it's so way above my head LOL. At least I'm into manual now and not auto.
> 
> I agree, Wilson is adorable. Are all the dogs on raw now?


LOL you know, I don't even shoot on manual  I use AV mode the vast majority of the time! I just practice.. a lot, and am lucky to have nice "subjects" to help me!

Yes they're all on raw now! I should update my signature with the dates so I can remember when I switched everyone..


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Yes great pictures. I'm still on auto but not sure my camera would do any better on manual. Oh well I still like it but just need to get another one. I love the one of Wilson upside down.


Thanks! That one got a ton of comments on FB, everyone loves Wilson, he has a fan club haha.


----------

